# Cake doughnut recipe



## ewilson04341 (Jan 5, 2009)

I grew up with a family tradition everytime it snowed we would make doughnuts that was a dad thing.  we would invite the neighbors over for coffee and doughnuts.  though the flavor was great it wasn't long we would have to choke them down.  I have tried several different recipe and to know avail i have the same results what the heck am i doing wrong?  I want them tender not tough!!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to DC. It sounds like you are developing the gluten in your flour or adding too much flour if your doughnuts or tough.


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2009)

Can you please post your recipe and how you make them? If you do that we can all troubleshoot for you.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

Um.. yea... that's why we want you to post the recipe... so we can 'help' you!

I never turn away a doughnut recipe! Especially the old fashioned or sourdough ones.


----------



## ewilson04341 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have tried recipes where the dough is so gooey and hard to work with and i have worked with that stiff can't seem to have a happy medium


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you looking for a good recipe then or to trouble shoot ones that you have tried? If you post some that didn't work and tell us why maybe we can help.


----------



## ewilson04341 (Jan 6, 2009)

here's the one that come out chokarama the dough was stiff

2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 dash ground nutmeg
2 tablespoons melted butter
1/2 cup milk
1 egg, beaten
1 quart oil for frying

DIRECTIONS





Heat oil in deep-fryer to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). 
In a large bowl, sift together flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, cinnamon and nutmeg. Mix in butter until crumbly. Stir in milk and egg until smooth. Knead lightly, then turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Roll or pat to 1/4 inch thickness. Cut with a doughnut cutter, or use two round biscuit cutters of different sizes. 
Carefully drop doughnuts into hot oil, a few at a time. Do not overcrowd pan or oil may overflow. Fry, turning once, for 3 minutes or until golden. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## ewilson04341 (Jan 25, 2009)

*tried another recipe it was no good*

i followed the instructions to the "t" and no luck here is the recipe got any pointers or a new recipe for me to try

31/4 cup flour
2tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
2/3 cup milk
1/4 cup butter (melted)
2 beaten eggs
2/3 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla

combine 2 1/4 cups of flour, baking powder, cinnamon, nutmeg together

another bowl combine eggs, sugar, vanilla beat until thick

add dry ingredients and milk alternately mixing until just blended 

stir last cup flour cover dough chill 2 hours 

turn dough out on floured surface roll out 1/2" thick; cut and fry at 375 

this recipe was chokaroma

help help help

i want a fluffy doughnut easy to digest lolol


----------



## divascancook (May 3, 2009)

SOunds yummy


----------



## letscook (May 4, 2009)

This is one I have used for years.
When I make them - they disappear as fast as I take them out of the oil.

Sometimes i do the refridgerator, but most of the time I don't. also once i roll them out they get cooked - i don't do the drying time - I also flip them many times so they don't get to brown and heavy

I hope these are what you are looking for.

Basic Doughnuts
1 egg 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 cup milk 
2 tablespoons melted shortening 
2 cups sifted flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/4 tsp of cinnamon 
1/4 tsp of nutmeg 
Dash of salt 

Directions
In a large, deep heavy pot or an electric fryer heat the oil to 375 degrees. 
In a large bowl, beat together the egg and sugar. 
Stir in the milk and the shortening. 
Sift together all of the dry ingredients. 
Stir the dry ingredients into the egg mixture and stir to combine. 
Chill the dough for 30 minutes. 
On a lightly floured surface, flatten the dough to 1/2 inch thickness with your fingertips or a rolling pin. 
Cut out the doughnuts using a doughnut cutter or two sizes of round cookie cutters. 
Transfer doughnuts to wax paper and allow to dry for 10 minutes. 
Using a spatula dipped in the hot oil, carefully transfer the doughnuts to the hot oil.
Cook 2 - 3 doughnuts at a time, flipping them when they brown on a side. 
Remove to paper towels to drain.

Dust with confectioners' sugar or cinnamon sugar mixture.or as they are Serve warm. 
Doughnut holes: Add dough to hot oil by the spoonful and fry until golden. 
Coatings: Confectioners' sugar or granulated sugar mixed with cinnamon

Variations: Chocolate doughnuts: Combine the melted shortening with 1 ounce of melted chocolate before adding to batter. 
Glazed doughnuts: Combine 1/2 cup confectioner's sugar with 2 teaspoons hot milk and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla. Drizzle over cooled doughnuts. 
Jelly doughnuts: Stir 1/2 cup jelly of choice until smooth. Transfer jelly to a plastic baggie and snip off one corner to squeeze out jelly. Poke doughnut round with a chopstick And squirt in jelly.


----------



## Pookahberry (Jan 19, 2010)

*light doughnuts*

My grandson went to culinary college and when I had made dooughnuts when he was here his quote"was granma if you use cake flour these wont be heavy". I don't know if this is a fact but, so far when I have made doughnuts I have used cake flour and he was right. So you could try this.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 19, 2010)

No time to make dough here. I use Rhodes sweet dough as per Giada recomendation, works really well.


----------



## Angdeer (Jan 19, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> No time to make dough here. I use Rhodes sweet dough as per Giada recomendation, works really well.



Love these rolls!  If you stick a few together in each cupcake spot they make huge rolls, to die for.  Everyone asks if I made them from scratch.


----------

